# 8 month GSD hates other dogs



## ranveersohal (Dec 5, 2015)

My 8 month old GSD, barks at every dog he sees, he becomes very difficult to control when he sees another dog and becomes very aggressive. He goes to daycare most days a week, where he spends time with many different dogs. I thought that sending him to daycare would mean that he would be comfortable with all other dogs however this is not the case. I'm a little embarrassed to take him to a socialisation class, as he will again start barking at all the other dogs around him, but I will take him if I need to. Please help!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I would look for a trainer well versed with gsds. They will be able to see if he's being aggressive or if he's displaying some kind of leash or barrier frustration.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Nigel said:


> I would look for a trainer well versed with gsds. They will be able to see if he's being aggressive or if he's displaying some kind of leash or barrier frustration.


This... you need to train this dog and NOW. He is at an age where you could get this under control. Work one on one with someone good who can help you come up with a plan for your specific dog. I would find a GOOD trainer and pay the price now so you can enjoy this dog. I would not just jump into a class until you have a good idea about your plan.

INVEST NOW! And the return will be so worth it.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

When I got Kavai she was very aggressive toward other dogs and sometimes people (she was about six months old). As I started her obedience training I looked to group training with an experienced GSD trainer. This put her in an environment with other dogs and people where she had to be in a down stay alone with other dogs and work closely in a group (in other words not avoiding dogs put forcing the issue). The training correction I was taught and used with her gave me good results but took a great deal of time for me to learn. 
I use a prong collar for the corrections. I had to learn to see the potential problem ahead of time and then watch the dog anticipating her reaction. Just prior to her barking or lunging I would correct her with a verbal "NO". If she did not bark or lung "Good Girl" and a reward pat down. If she barked anyway a sharp correction and a strong "NO". If I had to correct, I made sure I put her right back into the situation again to make sure she was successful before continuing on our way. This takes a while but soon I saw her look to me when she saw another dog waiting for a "Good Girl" and reward pat down. Now she just acts like other dogs are not there.
I will admit the learning curve was steep for me. I failed many times to time this right. But once I got it I found it a very successful training tool. It has also worked well with the puppies, much more natural now that I do not fail as much.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

Posts 2, 3 & 4 contain excellent advice for you. I will add this: German Shepherds are really a breed unto themselves. They are one of the best breeds around and very loyal but need to be handled differently than most other breeds if they are to grow into well balanced adults. They are not the kind of dogs you can take to a typical pet store training program or expect daycare to socialize them. They need to have a trainer that is experienced in training GSDs. If private lessons are not feasible, then look for group lessons taught by a GSD experienced trainer. If you want to socialize your dog, it should really be done within the context of a GSD club. Look around and see if you can find one near you. They can be a lot of fun, give you something to do together and are a great resource regarding trainers, etc. The bottom line is that only you, along with a good GSD trainer or training class, can appropriately socialize your dog. But in the long run you will have a dog you can be proud of.

So ... that being said, can you share some pictures of your pup with us? How long have you had him? And, an important question, if you've had him since he was a puppy, did he only recently start this behavior?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if socialization is your primary reason for sending him to doggie daycare, I would discontinue now. in a lot of ways it can make things worse. the more interested and dogcentric your pup becomes, the tougher it will be for you to increase your value in the presence of other dogs outside of a daycare setting.

I like to think if socialization as preparing your dog to have appropriate responses towards anything they may encounter in a normal social setting (ie, life), not these mini worlds that we fabricate for our own needs. in life your dog will encounter other dogs on or off leash around town or parks and ideally we'd like them to remain confident and neutral or at least looking to us for feedback - so those are the situations where I'd put my efforts more so than groups of 10-30+ dogs at play. that's not real life for most.

at doggie daycare not only is his excitement, arousal and high energy met with hours and hours of play - it conditions the dog to have this same experience when he sees dogs on walks only with the leash as a barrier, that excitement/arousal/energy turns into frustration. hence, leash reactivity which often resembles extreme aggression (agreed - you'll need a trained professional to help you to determine the difference).

also - in daycare - dogs are constantly communicating and giving signals to other dogs - approach, don't approach, let's play, I've had enough, etc and being in an off leash setting allows your dog to create distance or whatever it needs. when 30 dogs are at play I can guaranteed you that not all 30 are best friends and there are many that have probably told your dog off - within reason or sometimes not so appropriately. when seeing a dog while on leash on walks - your dog, especially from a distance can't really tell if that dog is friend or foe and if foe - your dog needs to trust you as a leader and know that you aren't going to pressure them to approach or interact especially because the leash prevents them from being able to get away. in a young immature dogs - the position is often - I'm gonna get you before you get me.

fear, aggression, excitement, weak nerves.... all of this can create leash reactivity. to a certain degree, knowing which one is driving your dog will determine your approach in handling it.

the group that striker mentioned is a rather unique one in most areas but if you can find something similar that'd be great. any group class where the instructor is experienced with gsd and working breeds....but individual sessions to start would be my recommendation - not only to evaluate but to get to a class ready place.

good luck! leash reactive/reactivity and the forum search feature will be gold for you.


----------



## ranveersohal (Dec 5, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> Welcome to the forum :welcome:
> 
> Posts 2, 3 & 4 contain excellent advice for you. I will add this: German Shepherds are really a breed unto themselves. They are one of the best breeds around and very loyal but need to be handled differently than most other breeds if they are to grow into well balanced adults. They are not the kind of dogs you can take to a typical pet store training program or expect daycare to socialize them. They need to have a trainer that is experienced in training GSDs. If private lessons are not feasible, then look for group lessons taught by a GSD experienced trainer. If you want to socialize your dog, it should really be done within the context of a GSD club. Look around and see if you can find one near you. They can be a lot of fun, give you something to do together and are a great resource regarding trainers, etc. The bottom line is that only you, along with a good GSD trainer or training class, can appropriately socialize your dog. But in the long run you will have a dog you can be proud of.
> 
> So ... that being said, can you share some pictures of your pup with us? How long have you had him? And, an important question, if you've had him since he was a puppy, did he only recently start this behavior?


Thanks so much for your reply. Unfortunately there aren't many personal trainers that have experience with GSD's in my area, so the GSD club is my next best option. I've also uploaded a few photos of Caesar for all to see. I got him when he was 8 weeks old. I'm not entirely sure when the problem of his barking began as we kept him at home for as long as we could when we got him, but I think it would have started once he started going to day care


----------



## ranveersohal (Dec 5, 2015)

Fodder said:


> if socialization is your primary reason for sending him to doggie daycare, I would discontinue now. in a lot of ways it can make things worse. the more interested and dogcentric your pup becomes, the tougher it will be for you to increase your value in the presence of other dogs outside of a daycare setting.
> 
> I like to think if socialization as preparing your dog to have appropriate responses towards anything they may encounter in a normal social setting (ie, life), not these mini worlds that we fabricate for our own needs. in life your dog will encounter other dogs on or off leash around town or parks and ideally we'd like them to remain confident and neutral or at least looking to us for feedback - so those are the situations where I'd put my efforts more so than groups of 10-30+ dogs at play. that's not real life for most.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I began sending him to daycare as there was no one to look after him at home. I really would like to leave him at home for the few hours I am away (He will only have to be by himself for a maximum of 4-5 hours) but he becomes very anxious when I leave, so I am unsure how to begin to leave him at home. Also, I looked into a one on one trainer, however there aren't any who have a lot of experience with GSD's in my area, so I've decided that the local GSD club is my best option


----------



## ranveersohal (Dec 5, 2015)

DutchKarin said:


> This... you need to train this dog and NOW. He is at an age where you could get this under control. Work one on one with someone good who can help you come up with a plan for your specific dog. I would find a GOOD trainer and pay the price now so you can enjoy this dog. I would not just jump into a class until you have a good idea about your plan.
> 
> INVEST NOW! And the return will be so worth it.


Thanks a lot for your reply. Unfortunately there aren't any one on one trainers who are very experienced with GSD's, so I think the local GSD club is my best option


----------



## ranveersohal (Dec 5, 2015)

Nigel said:


> I would look for a trainer well versed with gsds. They will be able to see if he's being aggressive or if he's displaying some kind of leash or barrier frustration.


thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

ranveersohal said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. Unfortunately there aren't many personal trainers that have experience with GSD's in my area, so the GSD club is my next best option. I've also uploaded a few photos of Caesar for all to see. I got him when he was 8 weeks old. I'm not entirely sure when the problem of his barking began as we kept him at home for as long as we could when we got him, but I think it would have started once he started going to day care


In my area, the GSD club is hands down the best option (in my experience). They have trainers, but they can also recommend trainers.


----------



## DanaM (Dec 3, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> In my area, the GSD club is hands down the best option (in my experience). They have trainers, but they can also recommend trainers.


I too have issues with my Sofi and other dogs but the GSD clubs in in Central Ohio are all about competition and breeding (for money of course).


----------

